# Denial of the flesh



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Over the years, I've become increasingly aware of a particular ability to detach from certain physical states, so to speak. In turn, I've realized that, when deeply focused on an activity or thought, I can forget fatigue, hunger, heat and cold, and headaches. If one views emotions as a physical state as well, through a neurochemical interpretation, then I include that as well. Online, my emotions are usually heavily muted. (Of course, by including emotions as a physical state, I have also included thought itself as one, via the hardcore materialist interpretation of consciousness.) 

The converse is occasionally true. After an intense emotional episode, I find that I sometimes have unparalleled clarity and focus, possibly an attempt to put the emotion far behind me. 

I believe Trope made a thread on this a long time ago, dealing with the experience of "flow." However I wasn't sure whether this applies and whether I should really necro that thread, so I'll test the topic out here. Anyway, I'm also going to research this idea of flow. 

Does anyone else experience this? How often? How much effort is required for you to do this? What kind of mental or physical activity brings this on?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I used to call this intoxication or trance. I wouldn't say it requires much effort from me, but from the topic at hand to be grasping enough. Topic, person, project... I find myself deeply immersed..



> After an intense emotional episode, I find that I sometimes have unparalleled clarity and focus, possibly an attempt to put the emotion far behind me.


I think I witnessed this before as the un-numbing of the consciousness. I was particularly aware of these behaviours once when I was just starting to vacate after a loong busy campaign that took so much effort. I spent two days numb in bed with nothing on my mind that I can focus on. Then one day I had a deeep fight with a friend with name calling and necromancing past soul experiences. right after the fight i was VERY focused, aware, energized.. it was almost horrifying.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, that sounds entirely like a state of flow. By all means resurrect the thread because I am rather fond of the topic, and was rather disappointed by the general lack of response it garnered. In fact, I'd like it if you asked these and other such questions there as well.

_How much effort?_
It seems effortless. Like I have an unending well of energy to pull from.

_What kind of mental activity brings it on? _
Singular focus, as you said. Not concerning myself with the whys or hows of a situation. Not grumbling or bemoaning the fact that I have to do it. It can't be boring or draining, because it has to be able to hold my attention, nor can it be too difficult because then I'd only be bogged down in the struggle to figure out a way to manage accomplishing my intended purpose.


----------

